# What do you guys EMT Prep



## dcolbert3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Our instructor recommended it to use for the NREMT and one of our classmates already passed with it. 

Has anyone else used this? I have been using Jblearning emtb success as of now

Whad do you guys think of* lol oops


----------



## gw812 (Dec 26, 2012)

The EMT Prep app for iOS is complete crap - wrong answers, incompletely written questions and misspells. Avoid.

JB Learning - gold. Do it nightly.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 27, 2012)

He referred us to using the website not the app


----------



## gw812 (Dec 27, 2012)

If the same people make both of them...


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ya I'm just sayin the its clear the app isn't worth it. I'm guessing you just used jb test prep and notes


----------



## gw812 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep. Of the guys that made it to the end of my class all of us that did jb passed it in one. We used it throughout the course. Only sucky thing is they don't have a standalone app for using on the go - would have paid for a subscription for it - but as long as you are on a regular computer it is great.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 31, 2012)

I used jb learning and passed it on the first try.  Studying in class is what really made the difference. Just review and get to relax before you take it. Go with the gut and dint second guess yourself.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 2, 2013)

I just bought Jb learning, and I am about to take the EMT B in a little over a month. Are the questions on the NREMT anything like the ones on Jb learning?


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> I just bought Jb learning, and I am about to take the EMT B in a little over a month. Are the questions on the NREMT anything like the ones on Jb learning?



Keep in mind that the questions do not change. If you do the test many time in a row you will end up remembering the questions and answers. As soon as that starts to happen take a break from it. Nevertheless its a great tool!


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. I understand what you mean when you say the questions don't change and you will eventually remember them. I guess what I really meant to ask is did you think that the Jb learning questions where on the same difficulty level as the NREMT, and did the Jb learning test cover most of what was on the NREMT.


----------



## K2113 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Jb*

How did you do sign up for JBLearning?

I keep searching the website and cant find any test prep. Just a lot of books. 

Do you have to call a sales agent or something?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

